
Leadership Is a Gift Given by Those Who Follow - kentonwhite
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/11/leadership_is_a_gift_given_by.html
======
kentonwhite
Some of the best advice I've seen on leadership. Anyone looking to lead others
in high risk activities (like start ups) can learn from this. Key lessons I
took away (in addition to the title): Always keep your promise and Everyone
has a story.

